# Nvidia Shield tv. Caratteristiche, giochi online, Android tv, Kodi.



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

Parliamo di questo "giocattolino" molto interessante. Non è disponibile in Italia ma si può ordinare dalla Francia o dall'Inghilterra su Amazon e su Ebay.

E' all in one che fa da mediacenter, console e Android tv. Il tutto, in pochissimi centimetri.

La cosa interessante, oltre a Kodi (ed alle sue enormi potenzialità), è la possibilità di giocare a diversi titoli (per ora un centinaio) via Geforce Now: giochi in streaming, direttamente dai server Nvidia. Senza bisogno di possedere fisicamente i giochi. 

Si può giocare a quasi tutti i giochi presenti sul catalogo a 9,99 euro al mese. I primi tre mesi sono gratuiti.

Film via Netflix e Youtube fruibili in 4K con la Shield.

Lascio una video recensione qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)




----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

Qualcuno l'ha presa?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno l'ha presa?



progetto interessante però secondo me se presa per il gaming non è futuribile per questioni di hardware.
Se presa per altro, non ne vedo molto l'utilità visto anche la scarsa performance di google now.

Mi sembra un ibrido riuscito bene e a buon prezzo però come tutti gli ibridi impone molti compromessi.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> progetto interessante però secondo me se presa per il gaming non è futuribile per questioni di hardware.
> Se presa per altro, non ne vedo molto l'utilità visto anche la scarsa performance di google now.
> 
> Mi sembra un ibrido riuscito bene e a buon prezzo però come tutti gli ibridi impone molti compromessi.



Attenzione, l'hardware non è affatto male. Anzi. Ha ben 256 core in GPU. Ed i consumi sono 1/10 di quelli di PS4 e Xbox One. Inoltre, i giochi vengono fruiti in streaming.

Penso che non ci sia proprio alcun problema per la riproduzione dei giochi delle nuove console. A breve uscirà Mad Max.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione, l'hardware non è affatto male. Anzi. Ha ben 256 core in GPU. Ed i consumi sono 1/10 di quelli di PS4 e Xbox One. Inoltre, i giochi vengono fruiti in streaming.
> 
> Penso che non ci sia proprio alcun problema per la riproduzione dei giochi delle nuove console. A breve uscirà Mad Max.



Per la riproduzione no, per avere una qualità di gioco all'altezza la storia è diversa (già da ora nella videorecensione ci sono dei lag..) quindi immagino che nel giro di un paio la situazione non possa che peggiorare mentre le Microsoft e Sony fanno uscire i giochi già ottimizzati per il loro hardware console 
Insomma la 360 ha avuto un supporto decennale..


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione, l'hardware non è affatto male. Anzi. Ha ben 256 core in GPU. Ed i consumi sono 1/10 di quelli di PS4 e Xbox One. Inoltre, i giochi vengono fruiti in streaming.
> 
> Penso che non ci sia proprio alcun problema per la riproduzione dei giochi delle nuove console. A breve uscirà Mad Max.



Ma infatti quello non capisco ..come fa leggere e processare tutto in Streaming senza laggare ?


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2016)

Per non laggare serve una connessione dai 10 mb/s in su. Ovviamente meglio la fibrA


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per non laggare serve una connessione dai 10 mb/s in su. Ovviamente meglio la fibrA



non è male come giocattolino .. ma si sa la lista dei giochi disponibili ?


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non è male come giocattolino .. ma si sa la lista dei giochi disponibili ?



Eh, il bello è proprio la lista giochi potenzialmente infinita:

- Tutti i giochi presenti sull'Android Store, gratuiti ed a pagamento

- Tutti i retrogames ed emulatori vari (Mame, Neo Neo, PS, Nintendo, etc etc)

- Tutti i giochi che si possiedono sul proprio Pc via streaming, gratuitamente.

- Mentre, per Geforce Now (il servizio a 9,99 euro al mese che permette di giocare a quasi tutti i titoli del catalogo Now) sono disponibili al momento questi giochi ma la lista ovviamente è in espansione.

shield.nvidia.it/games/geforce-now (cliccare su "incluso con l'iscrizione" e "tutti i generi").


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Marzo 2016)

non sembra male ma non vedo in che fascia di mercato possa inserirsi, se uno ha un PC abbastanza potente o una console è già coperto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, il bello è proprio la lista giochi potenzialmente infinita:
> 
> - Tutti i giochi presenti sull'Android Store, gratuiti ed a pagamento
> 
> ...



Davvero interessante, anche per il prezzo mensile di 10€ che ti fa accedere ad un vastissimo catalogo di titoli sempre disponibili. 
Ormai per diversi motivi ho quasi del tutto abbandonato il gaming, ma un servizio del genere potrebbe farmici riavvicinare. Se il repertorio di giochi aumenterà di livello (es. anche Fifa ed altri titoli come l'ultimo GTA o Call of Duty), allora ci farei più di un pensiero.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2016)

Sì, penso che il futuro del gaming sia proprio questo: abbonamento e catalogo completo. Sul modello di quanto sta accadendo con il cinema, con le serie tv e con la musica. 

Ovviamente il catalogo giochi aumenterà con il passare del tempo.

Questa Shield, comunque, merita grande attenzione anche come mediacenter: Kodi (che ha potenzialità infinite, penso allo streaming gratuito di tante cose...), Android Tv, film in 4K, hardware potente. A quel prezzo, poi...

Ci sto facendo più di un pensierino, sinceramente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, il bello è proprio la lista giochi potenzialmente infinita:
> 
> - Tutti i giochi presenti sull'Android Store, gratuiti ed a pagamento
> 
> ...



figata !


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Marzo 2016)

con kodi puoi fare veramente quello che vuoi.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2016)




----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Alla fine l'ho acquistata e non me ne pento manco un pò. Dispositivo fantastico col quale si possono fare mille cose.

Ma lo consiglio in abbinamento alla fibra ottica o comunque ad una connessione molto potente.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

E' uscita ufficialmente in Italia


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uscita ufficialmente in Italia



Interessante. Ci farò un pensierino.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Agosto 2016)

Mi son convinto più per l'universalità che per il gaming in se. Unica cosa vorrei sapere da chi già la utilizza se con una 20 mega (18 abbastanza stabili) posso riscontrare problemi di utilizzo... Purtroppo non son coperto da fibra...


----------



## massvi (19 Agosto 2016)

A me sembra inutile come oggetto. Chi ha un pc per giocare non vedo perchè dovrebbe smettere di usarlo facendo lo streaming. I giochini per Android restano sul telefono, e tutti quelli ci sono mediamente stufano dopo 5 minuti.

I retrogames sono appunto retrogames, tra un PES 17 e un F1 2016, mi metto a ririririririri-salvare la principessa di super Mario? 

Direi proprio di no.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mi son convinto più per l'universalità che per il gaming in se. Unica cosa vorrei sapere da chi già la utilizza se con una 20 mega (18 abbastanza stabili) posso riscontrare problemi di utilizzo... Purtroppo non son coperto da fibra...



Vai sul sito Nvidia e fai il test della connessione. Io ho una Fibra e, ovviamente, i giochi in streaming vanno alla grande. Anche quelli recentissimi.

18 mega stabili, comunque, dovrebbero essere più che sufficienti per giocare senza lag.

Dopo che l'hai presa fammi sapere che ti invio un pò di materiale su Kodi. Lì ti si aprirà davvero un mondo nuovo  (altro che Sky, Netflix, e co...)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Agosto 2016)

Il cloud gaming è un ottima possibilità per il futuro, soprattutto per chi vuole giocare giusto qualche gioco ultra pompato senza svenarsi dietro acquisti di console e pc vari. 

Nvidia dovrebbe concentrarsi più sul produrre app e programmi vari per tutti i dispositivi e non legare questa possibilità al proprio hardware. Un bel programmino per windows e vari e automaticamente milioni e milioni di persone potrebbero provare l'esperienza. 

Strano che ancora nessuno intraprenda sul serio questa strada.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il cloud gaming è un ottima possibilità per il futuro, soprattutto per chi vuole giocare giusto qualche gioco ultra pompato senza svenarsi dietro acquisti di console e pc vari.
> 
> Nvidia dovrebbe concentrarsi più sul produrre app e programmi vari per tutti i dispositivi e non legare questa possibilità al proprio hardware. Un bel programmino per windows e vari e automaticamente milioni e milioni di persone potrebbero provare l'esperienza.
> 
> Strano che ancora nessuno intraprenda sul serio questa strada.



No, attenzione. Il bello del cloud game della Nvidia sta nel fatto che la capacità di riprodurre giochi (anche gli ultimissimi, a pieni dettagli) è legata alla potenza dei server Nvidia e dell'hardware della Shield, comunque potente. 

Proprio per questo motivo, penso sia difficile, se non impossibile, offrire un servizio globale, per tutti i dispositivi. Ci vorrebbero server grossi quanto tutta la Terra!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vai sul sito Nvidia e fai il test della connessione. Io ho una Fibra e, ovviamente, i giochi in streaming vanno alla grande. Anche quelli recentissimi.
> 
> 18 mega stabili, comunque, dovrebbero essere più che sufficienti per giocare senza lag.
> 
> Dopo che l'hai presa fammi sapere che ti invio un pò di materiale su Kodi. Lì ti si aprirà davvero un mondo nuovo  (altro che Sky, Netflix, e co...)



Io Kodi lo utilizzo su PC, praticamente lo uso come televisore, so che è molto completa come piattaforma multimediale,
hai qualche dritta da darmi?


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io Kodi lo utilizzo su PC, praticamente lo uso come televisore, so che è molto completa come piattaforma multimediale,
> hai qualche dritta da darmi?




Usato anche io su Pc ma su Box Android tv è tutta un'altra storia. 

Ti mando un PM


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, attenzione. Il bello del cloud game della Nvidia sta nel fatto che la capacità di riprodurre giochi (anche gli ultimissimi, a pieni dettagli) è legata alla potenza dei server Nvidia e dell'hardware della Shield, comunque potente.
> 
> Proprio per questo motivo, penso sia difficile, se non impossibile, offrire un servizio globale, per tutti i dispositivi. Ci vorrebbero server grossi quanto tutta la Terra!



Non credo, per me è fattibile in qualche modo senza per forza dover avere data center grandi quanto nazioni. Tra l'altro essendo comunque un servizio a pagamento l'utenza sarà sempre limitata a tot milioni di persone, per me è un servizio che bene o male nella migliore delle ipotesi servirebbe 10/20 milioni di utenti reali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] poi com'è finita ? Dopo mesi come ti sei trovato ? Ne vale la pena ?


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Bene! Non sono più un grande videogiocatore ma per il resto è ottima. Ci guardo calcio, sport, film, serie tv.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene! Non sono più un grande videogiocatore ma per il resto è ottima. Ci guardo calcio, sport, film, serie tv.



A ok , usata più come " sistema di intrattenimento " ... volevo farmela regalare dalla donna ..


----------

